# Renewal time - looking for a quote



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi there, my renewal is ridiculous from admiral. 

Nissan gtr with tracker
25
3 or 4 years ncb (can't remember)
5000 mileage 
Locked compound 
Homeowner 
Married
No convictions
No claims ever, although bastard hit me in last 3
Pay annually
Own 2 other cars

Thanks


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

GTR RGT said:


> Hi there, my renewal is ridiculous from admiral.
> 
> Nissan gtr with tracker
> 25
> ...


If you are a looking for a quotation from us, you'll need to call us on tel: 01707 642552

Thanks


----------

